# Kayakking?



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

not sure if thats a real word (kayakking) but i am considering buying an inflatable sevylor colorado premium kayak to use when away in the moho , question is where is good to gently kayak along rivers/lakes/lochs? can i just turn up and paddle so to speak any advice is very welcome on anything to do with kayak(king?)

thanks in advance

steve


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

www.canoedaysout.com has some useful information and trips.


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

peribro said:


> www.canoedaysout.com has some useful information and trips.


not much about Scotland though anyone help?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

For Scotland:

Loch Lomond is great - two good C&CC club sites right on the shore where you can launch from - Millarochy Bay and Cashel.

For somethng slightly more challenging try the campsite at Fidden Farm on the Isle of Mull - paradise on earth. Again you can launch from the site and the seals will follow your kayak.


----------



## gogs58 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Steve

We have that very same kayak. We joined the BCU as it gives you access to lots of waters. For us the Broads is the handiest especially on the narrower stretches where there are fewer cruisers. One point I would say is beware of the wind as being an inflatable it is more susceptible. Enjoy.

Gordon


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Canoe England and the British Canoe Union have lots of information for England.

http://www.canoe-england.org.uk/our-sport/where-to-paddle/canoe-trails/

Canoe Scotland has similar access information available via their site;

http://www.canoescotland.org/

Dave


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You can kayak on the river Lochay which runs alongside the CC site at Killin. The best launch site is from the Killin Hotel.

Easy going down, a bit harder coming back against the tide.

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> You can kayak on the river Lochay which runs alongside the CC site at Killin. The best launch site is from the Killin Hotel.
> 
> Easy going down, a bit harder coming back against the tide.
> 
> Dave


But avoid the Falls of Dochart at Killin if you're a beginner :lol:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The new version of the Colorado is better than the previous version but I'd advise against buying it from anyone describing it as a "premium" kayak because they are having you on. Watch out for cheaper advertised prices as they may be the older versions.

Inflatable kayaks, and this model in particular, are very popular with motorhomers but I would point out that paddling performance is poor compared with a rigid kayak, especially in the wind. Do bear that in mind if you envisage paddling any distance on exposed waters, such as lochs.

ps it's "kayaking".

Ed McKeever is a "Kayak King"!


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> The new version of the Colorado is better than the previous version but I'd advise against buying it from anyone describing it as a "premium" kayak because they are having you on. Watch out for cheaper advertised prices as they may be the older versions.
> 
> Inflatable kayaks, and this model in particular, are very popular with motorhomers but I would point out that paddling performance is poor compared with a rigid kayak, especially in the wind. Do bear that in mind if you envisage paddling any distance on exposed waters, such as lochs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev
i only want to paddle along rivers and lochs , nothing too strenuous!
so i would be happy with the craft selected mainly because it folds up into a backpack style and because of that i have somewhere to store in the moho, ideally i would have preferred a rigid type but not too fussed, any more tips / advice?

steve


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > You can kayak on the river Lochay which runs alongside the CC site at Killin. The best launch site is from the Killin Hotel.
> ...


Given that the Falls of Dochart are on the river Dochart it would be an olympic standard kayaker who could go from the river Lochay up to the falls. The two rivers are either end of Killin and meet just before they go into Loch Tay.

Dave


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi steve
We have just returned from a week at Haughton House Holiday park at Alford(pronounced Afford) NW of Aberdeen
with the Grandchildren and were able to launch Kayak straight into the River Don. 
Got all the kids having a go with a few little rapids just for fun.
The river is a bit shallow and limited to a few hundred yards within the country park in which the site is situated but was good for the kids 

Also when on way back home on previous trip stopped at CCC site at boroughbridge near Ripon and met some lads who were Kayak camping. We were not carrying our kayak at the the time but was told it was £4.50 to launch and we were pitched right next to the river.

Have also been looking at the Scottish touring canoe Sca website with some very detailed descriptions of runs with grading info.
Ray
PS.We have a Sea Eagle inflateable which has been great for us.


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kayaking*

Remember also these 'nylonn canvassy' type kayaks take longer to dry out as well. can be a bit of a nuisance if you want to pack it up and move on quickly.
I have a colorado and a Gumtex one person. The Colorado is more stable and better in the wind but the valves and overall quality are better on the Gumtex.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

All this talk of Kayaks had me calling in at Brookside Canoes in Stockport this morning (I was passing!)....am quite impressed with the Colorado and will be taking my good lady down on Thursday evening to have a sit in one!...be great for our trips to France!....I also quite like the Sevylor Adventure Plus model...anyone have one of these?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi we have had a sevylor pointer 2 for about three years now and have been really happy with it. My sister has a colorado and I 've been out in it a few times but its not as fast nor does.it track as straight as ours. We can also fit spray decks which keep most of the water out of the boat its also very stable.we got ours from Brookbank canoes in Perth and the guys there were very helpful.


----------

